# Let's play the dating game! [Help me pick]



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

Okay, so I picked out a lovely HM female today, and now I need to find her a suitable male. I found a few that I really like, but need help picking out who would make the best pair.

Here is the female, she's got some ripped fins from being in a sorority where I purchased her. Once she heals, I'll start conditioning her. 











AND, here are the possible males; I tried to find a bunch of colors that would produce interesting offspring. Which do you think I should go with, and why? All credit goes to original photographers. I do not own either photos or fish below.

Male 1









Male 2









Male 3









Male 4









Male 5









Male6


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like 1,2, and 5 ;p


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

What colors are you trying to attain


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I really love the first male and the last male the most


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

*@*



Mo said:


> What colors are you trying to attain


I'm not entirely sure, this is my first time breeding and I want to try more for a solid form than a certain color.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I would go with 1, 3 or 4 for color- as you can keep the green going, possibly bring out a mustard or two. For form I would go with 1, 3 or 5- but it's hard to see since not all are flaring. You don't want an overly large anal/dorsal fin, yet you want to make sure the tail (if HM) is at the proper 180. 

For your first few spawns you will do more learning how to breed, and keeping the fry alive then working on getting proper form/colors. You will have to learn to cull, etc to make sure you get the right numbers, and the right fry. Were these store bought or purchased from a breeder?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would suggest fixing the finnage first. As for fins, the first, fifth, and, sixth one has the best fins on them. Though as for color I would suggest the first or fifth one.

Again I suggest working on fins first then work on the colors. You'd have nice interesting fry with first few males I suggested.


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

_Myates;"Were these store bought or purchased from a breeder?"_

I got them from a LFS that imports betta stock from Thailand.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would say go with the first his form is excellent. The 5th is nice but his fins are wonky. I say go with the first for form, his colors sort of go with your gals. Later on you can always start focusing on the color.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know anything about breeding, but I like Betta #3!! He's BEAUTIFUL! 8D


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, I also have two other girls to possibly use-- I'm about to go take some more photos. What do you guys think would match with this one?




















I couldn't get a full flare, but.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I still think the first girl is a bit nicer, but these are amateur eyes!


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

And here is the other possible female.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Male number one has the best fin and form. His only fault is too small of a dorsal.


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

How does this guy compare to Male1 finnage/bodyshape wise?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I would stil prefer to breed the blue female with male 1 as he has better and stronger finnagge and body shape IMOl the coloring of male one also contrasts her coloring and extrordanary results will be exhibited as a result of this spawn


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never bred bettas, so I have no idea really which would work to get what but I tend to agree for color and the best guess I can make comparing the pictures to show standard pictures: male 1 with female 1. ( Rant: don't know if they are IBC show standards because I have no access to that site and they don't share info unless you give them money- and I still don't know what the fees are used for because the page I can access doesn't say!!!)

I can't really tell by the angle in the violet colored pic a few posts above this if his face is really long or not but it looks like he has a bit of a spoonhead thing going on, which could be fixed with the right female? (I have NO idea what female that would be though since I've never tried breeding, but i'm guessing a female with a really nice topline??) 
His tail looks a bit long too and I read off of attisons site (I think) that bettas with longer tails might have problems supporting them when they are older?

Fun post btw, sorry for chiming in when I shouldn't have but I couldn't help it! 

Good luck with your spawn when you get the male though! (whichever one you pick)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

kfryman said:


> I would say go with the first his form is excellent. The 5th is nice but his fins are wonky. I say go with the first for form, his colors sort of go with your gals. Later on you can always start focusing on the color.


I agree with this.

The first male would be the best bet with the first female. They would have a better "steady" color and the fins wouldn't be as crazy and bad as the rest of the males. It's had to get red wash out of bettas so again I'd just stick with the two I, MrVampire, and Kfryman has suggested.

That steel blue HM male doesnt look very nice mostly because of his dorsal, but the first male you posted has nice color and finnage with the dragon scaling and the caudal being a nice full 180 spread.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd go for male one, he has the nicest fins and coloration relating to your female.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AHA! Found it. Here's what you want to look for in breeder fish:

http://bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABHMintro.htm


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats a perfect link! That should be in your stickie ("Advice For New Breeders")


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm working on a few more stickies  One will be on selecting stock unless someone is already working on it.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love your selecting stock idea for a thread. <3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I would go with the first female and the first male.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I vote for male #1 with female #2.

Female #1 has good body form but she has rather rounded caudal. And her anal fin may be a bit long - thus unbalanced fins. #2's body isn't the best but she has wide end body (where body meets caudal), better caudal (potential wide spread), and more balanced fins. She has poor dorsal, similar to female #1. #3 has poor general finnage.

Male #1 has the best general form, though his dorsal could be better (#2 has better dorsal but unbalanced finnage). He looks rather young or he has generally small finnage but ballanced. #3 may have potential but I can't see because he isn't flaring. #4 has the best dorsal but poor balance in general - caudal too small. #5 is a rose - never breed them until you know genetics better. #6 is not clear and may be a rose too.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

i'll breed female #2
thick tail base with more of a even fin
she look more like a short tail line then a long fin


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Male 2 and 6 are my favourite


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

male 1,2+5


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Breed ALL the fish. Lol


----------

